# World Pharma Review



## JCBourne (Jan 13, 2011)

World Pharma has always been on time (always faster so far) with my shipments. From time of older till it gets to me it has been 6-7 days tops. He has always answered and respond to my e-mails quicker then any other sponsor so far and has been VERY helpful.

I haven't ran the cycle yet, however I need AP gear is g2g from mods and other threads. I also got some of the new BD gear, excited to try it out as it looks like skittles candy! 

Spot on, A+ service. If you can afford it I recommend it, you know your gear will be real, not underdosed and shipments will be fast.

Thanks again WP.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 14, 2011)

Dear GymRat707, i do my best.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah i can same the same for here.
WP some good stuff.
Came to me in 3 DAYS !

On thier sust for 2 weeks not 1ml EOD.
Can feel it get to work right away.
No injection or post pain at all.

Very smooth almost like water when heated.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 14, 2011)

WP is good to go


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks to all.


----------



## cutright (Jan 14, 2011)

Same...WP is on top of it...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks.i do my best.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 14, 2011)

WP provides some of the best customer service, discreet packaging and fast delivery. Very nice guy and has great products. You won't have any problems with WP.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 14, 2011)

Well..... it looks like i will be switching over to WP for international orders. My current INTL order from another company, has been taking over 3 weeks......and still waiting. Too slow to expect further buisness from me.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 14, 2011)

Dear *DarkHorse, you are always welcome!
*


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 14, 2011)

PM me if you have any deals to make me to do buisness with you from now on.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 14, 2011)

There's a lot of sources...... I'm just trying to find my bread and butter.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 14, 2011)

Good to see you and WP on good terms now 

-T


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes...all who are honest guys are good with me Twist! All know that i am read deal and not bad guy.


----------



## themaze619 (Jan 16, 2011)

World Pharma is by far the best customer service I have seen yet....  and very good product.  Thank you for the professionalism always WP!


----------



## teepee (Jan 16, 2011)

Has anyone used the hgh?


----------

